# Thinking of own business



## my460 (Jan 20, 2007)

Whats the best way of starting out small or big. Thinking small for now like a 3/4 ton chip truck and a 6 or 8'' chipper for small jobs like pruning and small take-downs 20-25'' or less. I have 10yrs exp. and Tree expert lic. I plan on staying with the company I work for, I just want something on the side on the weekends.

Thanks,
Any help will do.:help:


----------



## jonseredbred (Jan 20, 2007)

In my opinion? an older chuck n duck chipper will do more than a little 9" chipper for alot less money. a used Asplundh chip truck would be a good start also. Cheap to get into and has better image than a pickup.

stay small, less is more.


----------



## my460 (Jan 20, 2007)

jonseredbred said:


> In my opinion? an older chuck n duck chipper will do more than a little 9" chipper for alot less money. a used Asplundh chip truck would be a good start also. Cheap to get into and has better image than a pickup.
> 
> stay small, less is more.


 Ya I was thinking of a 1ton dumpbody will do nicely, Im not to sure about the chuck and ducks I use one one time and Dame they hurt if you dont duck.LOL I can get a 98 f-350 disel with a 2000 dumpbody with a plow for 13,000.00 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 20, 2007)

contact chad at complete equipment. he just purchased a F450 and a woodchuck wc 17 chipper off me, he fixed them up a little and now has them up forsale


----------



## my460 (Jan 20, 2007)

:biggrinbounce2: Wow will do .Is there a e-mail or web site.


neighborstree said:


> contact chad at complete equipment. he just purchased a F450 and a woodchuck wc 17 chipper off me, he fixed them up a little and now has them up forsale


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 20, 2007)

heres a link to the site where he has the truck forsale on. 
http://www.treetrader.com/cl/default.asp?action=addetail&adid=13322

u can cal him at 989-600-3131


----------



## my460 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks will do after I get a loan looking for options


neighborstree said:


> heres a link to the site where he has the truck forsale on.
> http://www.treetrader.com/cl/default.asp?action=addetail&adid=13322
> 
> u can cal him at 989-600-3131


----------

